# Cold smoke generators



## bamhaz (May 28, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have 2 questions:

Is there any pellet smoke generator that you can buy on the market or even build that could work as a stand alone piece and that could be hooked to any smoker vent
When you are using the "Maze sawdust generator" what is the best way to keep the sawdust keep on burning without a lot of interventions, is the size of the sawdust important for the continuous burning? And would the taste be affected by the sawdust size as well?
Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

The A-Maze-N smokers will run as a stand alone unit in a mailbox piped into the vents. Search Mailbox mod here.

I use the pellet tube smokers from A-Maze-N so can't help you much with the sawdust maze. most say that you need to make sure you have good airflow under the maze. So make legs for it or use some other method to raise it off the bottom.













13527957085_08f9528cd0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 30, 2017


----------



## tallbm (May 30, 2017)

2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## bamhaz (May 30, 2017)

Thank so for the reply dirtsailor2003,

I use a maze smoker that I had my blacksmith make it for me from galvanized perforated steel, I put it in the attached smoke box on the grill, so it is well aerated, my problem is the sawdust doesn't keep on burning, I use the small charcoal to keep it running. For one it raises the temperature, for two it needs constant checking. I believe one of the reasons this is happening because of the sawdust size I am using, I tried finer grade, the taste came out more like a burning than smoking.
This is why I am asking for an electric smoke generator that is not for a specific brand and I could somehow hook it to my grill and make sure it is running all night. See the set up I use

[ATTACHMENT=3361]DA3921BF-DF65-4EB4-8D30-734DEA674FC4.JPG (1,670k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]

Regards


----------



## bamhaz (May 30, 2017)

Thanks TallBM, 

It looks like a good solution if you don't have a smoke box like I am using. My problem is the constant check to see if the sawdust is still burning, can't leave it overnight, this is why I need a universalelectric smoke generator that fits anywhere and not for a specific brand.

Regards


----------



## tallbm (May 30, 2017)

I believe A-Maze-N also makes a sawdust version of it's smoke generator.

I think you will have a hard time finding a generic electric smoke generator and one that only does sawdust on top of that.

Masterbuilt has an electric smoke generator you can maybe retrofit like we do with the mailbox mods.  It does wood chips and possibly pellets.  I don't think it does dust either.

Best of luck :)


----------



## bamhaz (May 31, 2017)

Thanks,

Found something from Smoke house

Regards


----------



## bvdv (May 31, 2017)

To keep the Maze sawdust generator burning i use a old PSU fan(12v) connected to a old car battery(also 12v) .
just put the fan next to the maze,easy and pretty reliable.
B


----------



## bamhaz (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks, good idea

Best 
Bilal


----------

